# Linux Root Konsole



## darkfabel (3. Juni 2010)

mal eine frage an euch wir haben einen linux root server nun will ich die Konsole öffnenaber ich habe das prog. dafür nicht.

Könnt ihr mir villeicht einen download link geben ?

MFG
Darkfabel


----------



## midnight (3. Juni 2010)

Also was du suchst heißt Putty, das ist ein SSH-Client. Aber so wie ich das sehe, hast du ungefähr 0 Ahnung was du damit anstellen kannst. Such dir besser jemanden, der davon Ahnung hat, sonst kann sowas gaanz schnell schief gehen.

so far


----------



## darkfabel (3. Juni 2010)

nix geht schief mache das schön länger will den ts3 updaten


----------



## rabe08 (3. Juni 2010)

darkfabel schrieb:


> nix geht schief mache das schön länger will den ts3 updaten



na denn... Auf jedem PC ist ein Telnet-Client. Bei Vista: Vista: Aktivierung des Telnet Clients - Netzwerktotal.de. Das ist alles, was Du brauchst... -> Windows+R, Telnet und los gehts!

Putty, Plesk etc. sind für Mädchen!


----------



## midnight (3. Juni 2010)

Also den Server möchte ich sehen, auf dem noch Telnet läuft. So unfassbar dämlich ist wohl wirklich niemand mehr. 

Wenn du das schon so oft gemacht hast, warum weißt du dann nicht wie es geht?  Wenn euer Server Schlüssel zur Anmeldung verlangt (was ich doch schwer hoffen will), dann brauchst du zu Putty noch Pageant, der macht den Rest (=

so far


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Juni 2010)

Kann die Powershell (das Ding von Windows) kein SSH?


----------



## Jared566 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nur dass die Linux Konsole auch SSH kann  bedeutet: Du brauchst (wenn du dich von einem Linux PC Verbinden willst) nur die Konsole aufmachen

Mfg

Jared


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Juni 2010)

Für mich ist das total selbstverständlich, dass man SSH nutzen kann. Daher hab ich mich auch gewundert, dass hier jemand fragt. Shell auf, „ssh user@target“ eingeben, fertig. Bei einem angeblich so benutzerfreundlichen System wie Windows sollte das doch kein Problem sein. Oo

Im Ernst: Was ich von der Powershell gehört habe, ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Dieses CMD-Dng ist natürlich Grütze und wohl der Grund, warum Textkonsolen bei Windowsusern so einen schlechten Ruf haben, aber es gibt ja durchaus sehr gute Vertreter ihrer Art.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juni 2010)

Putty, aber in diesem Fall: Kündige den Server! Wir brauchen nicht noch einen Spammailserver!


----------



## darkfabel (12. Juni 2010)

habe es mit putty gemacht


----------



## Jared566 (14. Juni 2010)

darkfabel schrieb:


> nix geht schief mache das schön länger will den ts3 updaten



Wenn du das schon länger machst, warum fragst du nach dem Programm mit dem du es machst? 

Nichts für ungut, aber ich denke du hast keine Ahnung von dem was du da machst bzw. machen willst.

Im übrigen hätte dich Freund Google auch auf Putty gestoßen 

Mfg Jared


----------



## darkfabel (14. Juni 2010)

achja deswegen geht der ts auch aber naja soll mir ja auch egal sein was du denkst  !!


----------



## Jared566 (14. Juni 2010)

Das ist ja schön das dein Teamspeak Server läuft.

Mir stellt sich nur die Frage: Wie hast du den installiert? Wenn du beim Updaten nach einem Programm fragst, mit dem du dich auf deinen Server verbinden kannst, frag ich mich: Wie hast du den denn dann installiert?  Oder war der Teamspeak Server schon vorinstalliert? 

Naja ... was solls .. jedem das seine ^^

Mfg Jared


----------

